
Uncensored Debian Community News - gjvc
https://uncensored.debian.community/
======
rzr
Is there a fediverse feed to subscribe too ? Or should I hack a RSS to
activity pub bot ?

------
bzb5
In what way is the regular planet debian website censored?

~~~
jwilk
It isn't. The diff between Planet Debian and the "uncensored" fork feeds looks
like this:

    
    
      +Debian Community News
      +Daniel Pocock
      +Free Software Fellowship
      +Iain Lane 
      -Andrej Shadura 
      -Christian Kastner 
      -Daniel Lange 
      -Debian GSoC Kotlin project blog 
      -Debian Project Leader 
      -Giovanni Mascellani 
      -Reproducible Builds (diffoscope) 
      -Simon Quigley 
    

• The first 3 "blogs" are run by the same person who runs the fork. He's been
expelled from Debian, so it shouldn't surprise you that he's not welcome on
Planet Debian.

• Iain Lane has removed his blog from Planet Debian recently, and the fork is
simply lagging behind.

• Most of the items that are missing from the fork are new additions, so again
the fork is lagging behind.

• I can't explain why Andrej Shadura's blog is missing from the fork.

